# Where can you buy rails boxes etc for personal use?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

anyone...???


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

hmm... i had never thought of lookin around to c if i could buy them. I just made mine. 
ill c if i can find anything 
wish me luck lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

From what i have read. There isnt a company that makes them for retail. So making ur own would be about the only way to go.
Plus my guess would be that those things wouldnt b very cheap!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Backyard Terrain Park - your one-stop shop for backyard skiing & snowboarding - jib fest, grind rail, grind box, fake snow (faux) artificial snow, backyard sesh, session, steeze, SnowGel, snowmaker, backyard jibbing, free sledding, rail jam, grind be

Something like that? I'd just build your own man... It's so much simpler and cheaper. If you have a metals class or any access to a shop it should be easy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

wood not included?? ur pretty much buying the grass.. LAME!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

My girlfriend was looking around for them. I didn't see any directly, but from her 2nd hand opinion prices on pre-built rails and boxes range from "Are you f'n kidding me?" to "Daaaaayyum." Much cheaper to build your own, or troll craigslist, I see them up there occasionally where I live.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

so anyone made their own? what materials did you use? lexan top or what?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Adam Snarl said:


> so anyone made their own? what materials did you use? lexan top or what?



Composite Decking actually works well! Cheaper than tons of Lexan. If you make a c-box there is a material that you can actually paint on that works well.. Someone quote me on what it's called because I can't think of it off the top of my head...


Other than that my current experiment is using like laminate flooring with a bit of wax... Hoping it works well because I've got access to it for free... Props to family working the double wide industry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

[x] derek [x] said:


> my current experiment is using like laminate flooring with a bit of wax... Hoping it works well because I've got access to it for free... Props to family working the double wide industry.


Is that like the same stuff they have on bench tops? Laminex I think it's called? Let us know how that goes.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

A buddy and I made a box this year, I'll post a pic later, but it was pretty easy. Materials were 2x4s, ply wood, screws, random left over house paint, and he got ahold of some old plexi from a local ice rink that they were throwing away that used to be around the rink walls. I think it's about 18 inches tall and 8 ft long. It was easy to build took us a total of a few hours. I guess we'll see how it works once we get some snow...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Granger said:


> Is that like the same stuff they have on bench tops? Laminex I think it's called? Let us know how that goes.



I'm actually very hopeful with it. I'm positive it will work seeming I've fallen on my ass many a time in my kitchen. Same type of material.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

[x] derek [x] said:


> I'm actually very hopeful with it. I'm positive it will work seeming I've fallen on my ass many a time in my kitchen. Same type of material.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


lol.

I think we're talking about different stuff though. I'm talking bench tops, you're talking flooring. Maybe we both have investigation to do!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Probably not the cheapest way to go but this appears as if they will sell to the individual.

SnowPark Managment Unlimited


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

StraightLine Rails | Snowboarding Rails

idk if anyone has suggested this yet
but i was looking at this site a while ago and they definitely have resort quality rails but at resort quality prices too 
Everything there is very expensive and you dont need something that nice for a backyard 

like everybody else i would suggest making a box 
if you want to i could give you directions and materials on how to make a box you dont really need any special tools the way i do it and its a whole lot easier and cheper

theres some pictures of my boxes on my website 
Alex's snowboarding |

The plastic i use is called polythyelene


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> StraightLine Rails | Snowboarding Rails
> 
> idk if anyone has suggested this yet
> but i was looking at this site a while ago and they definitely have resort quality rails but at resort quality prices too
> ...


A good write up can't hurt. It could even be stickied on the forum somewhere.

I've also been trying to find out what the paint/covering is that they use on the timber jibs at "The Stash" Parks. Someone said it's a polyeurethane paint and it slide just as well as normal park boxes.

Anyone got any clues?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

k should i make a new thread showing how i made some of my boxes
i have some pictures of my c box and other things


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have found one site: Snowboarding Rails, Boxes and Jibs For Resorts and Home Use but the prices are in the thousands for even basic rails. Probably much faster and cheaper to make your own but I have never tried.


----------



## mptappan (Aug 21, 2010)

Look at a Element Flat Bar Element Catalog : Skateboards

They are ment for skating and they are only like 6 feet long but u can connect them together to make a bigger one. Looks like they would be fine for snowboarding but the only downside is they are $100 each


----------

